
Artificial Intelligence Has a ‘Sea of Dudes’ Problem - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-23/artificial-intelligence-has-a-sea-of-dudes-problem
======
SudoNhim
Relentlessness and fearlessness are inherently masculine words? So if I want
to find candidates with the qualities of relentlessness and fearlessness, I
need gender neutral synonyms for these now... Bloomberg I think this is
getting out of hand.

~~~
qbrass
Without taking gender into account, the word relentlessness sounds more like a
negative trait than a positive one. They're someone who's unwilling to deviate
from their plan of action, because their plan is to just head straight for the
goal.

I'd go with dauntlessness, someone who's dauntless won't let an obstacle stop
them, but will go around it instead of through it.

~~~
SudoNhim
That's dodging the issue though... the issue was that relentless is apparently
masculine. What if they say the same thing about dauntless?

I don't think relentless has to be as mindless as you say. Someone who gets in
the zone and attacks a hard problem 20 different ways until they solve it is
relentless in my books.

------
troanaway
...and the females seem to be "a lake of Asians" no?

------
nitwit005
It's possible that adding women will fix some things, but that's just one
binary aspect of human diversity. The diversity within a team will always be
multiple magnitudes smaller than the diversity of the world.

There are already plenty of problems with accents and speech recognition. I
recall people's issues with the Sony voice control game Lifeline where people
had to fake a Japanese accent to get it to accept commands:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7TacvYrnjI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7TacvYrnjI)

Adding women to whatever team made that wouldn't have fixed anything. They'd
have had to go out and study other accents and factor them in.

------
angmarsbane
anyone else find it somewhat creepy that Siri, Cortana etc. all have female
voices/names?

